# set registry key HKLM\software\microsoft\.NETFramework\InstallRoot



## kieranberry (Oct 27, 2013)

When ever I try to run any program that uses any type of framework i will get this error: Please set registry key HKLM\software\microsoft\.NETFramework\InstallRoot to the .net framework install location

I have tried almost everything to fix this error, I have used many repair/clean-up, I have uninstalled framework many times and done all the windows updates for it but no luck. I currently only have framework 4.5 up to date.

I have also checked where my installroot is being pointed to and it says "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64", I tried changing it to "C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework" but the error was still there.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

If you downloaded a 64 bit version of something by mistake, simply renaming it would not make it 32 bit compatible.



> I have tried almost everything to fix this error, I have used many repair/clean-up


Did you try this one?

.NET Framework Setup Verification Tool User's Guide - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

So I have a better idea what you're running, please run this:


Go to start, search and type:- *cmd*,

Right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "*run as administrator*"

At the prompt in the cmd window, copy paste the following:-


```
[B]systeminfo > 0 & notepad 0[/B]
```

Press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## kieranberry (Oct 27, 2013)

Host Name: KIERAN-PC
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: kieran
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00007
Original Install Date: 22/07/2013, 06:37:08
System Boot Time: 27/10/2013, 14:18:08
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
System Model: K53E
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~1785 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. K53E.209, 09/05/2011
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale: en-gb;English (United Kingdom)
Input Locale: en-gb;English (United Kingdom)
Time Zone: (UTC) Dublin, Edinburgh, Lisbon, London
Total Physical Memory: 3,874 MB
Available Physical Memory: 2,100 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 7,747 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 5,756 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 1,991 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\KIERAN-PC
Hotfix(s): 159 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: KB2764913
[02]: KB2764916
[03]: KB2718695
[04]: KB2670838
[05]: KB971033
[06]: KB2393802
[07]: KB2425227
[08]: KB2475792
[09]: KB2479628
[10]: KB2479943
[11]: KB2482122
[12]: KB2485376
[13]: KB2491683
[14]: KB2502789
[15]: KB2506014
[16]: KB2506212
[17]: KB2506928
[18]: KB2509553
[19]: KB2511455
[20]: KB2515325
[21]: KB2529073
[22]: KB2532531
[23]: KB2533552
[24]: KB2533623
[25]: KB2536275
[26]: KB2536276
 [27]: KB2541014
[28]: KB2544893
[29]: KB2545698
[30]: KB2547666
[31]: KB2552343
[32]: KB2560656
[33]: KB2563227
[34]: KB2564958
[35]: KB2570947
[36]: KB2579686
[37]: KB2584146
[38]: KB2585542
[39]: KB2603229
[40]: KB2604115
[41]: KB2618451
[42]: KB2619339
[43]: KB2620704
[44]: KB2621440
[45]: KB2631813
[46]: KB2640148
[47]: KB2644615
[48]: KB2645640
[49]: KB2647753
[50]: KB2653956
[51]: KB2654428
[52]: KB2655992
[53]: KB2656356
[54]: KB2660075
[55]: KB2667402
[56]: KB2676562
[57]: KB2685811
[58]: KB2685813
[59]: KB2685939
[60]: KB2690533
[61]: KB2691442
[62]: KB2698365
[63]: KB2699779
[64]: KB2705219
[65]: KB2706045
[66]: KB2709630
[67]: KB2712808
[68]: KB2718704
[69]: KB2719033
[70]: KB2719857
[71]: KB2726535
[72]: KB2727528
[73]: KB2729094
[74]: KB2729452
[75]: KB2731771
[76]: KB2732059
[77]: KB2732487
[78]: KB2732500
[79]: KB2736422
[80]: KB2742599
[81]: KB2743555
[82]: KB2749655
[83]: KB2750841
[84]: KB2753842
[85]: KB2756921
[86]: KB2757638
[87]: KB2758857
[88]: KB2761217
[89]: KB2763523
[90]: KB2770660
[91]: KB2773072
[92]: KB2779562
[93]: KB2785220
[94]: KB2786081
[95]: KB2786400
[96]: KB2789645
[97]: KB2790113
[98]: KB2791765
[99]: KB2798162
[100]: KB2799926
[101]: KB2803821
[102]: KB2804579
[103]: KB2807986
[104]: KB2808679
[105]: KB2813170
[106]: KB2813347
[107]: KB2813430
[108]: KB2813956
[109]: KB2820197
[110]: KB2820331
[111]: KB2830290
[112]: KB2832414
[113]: KB2833946
[114]: KB2834140
[115]: KB2834886
[116]: KB2835361
[117]: KB2835364
[118]: KB2836502
[119]: KB2836943
[120]: KB2839894
[121]: KB2840149
[122]: KB2840631
[123]: KB2844286
[124]: KB2845187
[125]: KB2845690
[126]: KB2846960
[127]: KB2847311
[128]: KB2847927
[129]: KB2849470
[130]: KB2850851
[131]: KB2852386
[132]: KB2853952
[133]: KB2861191
[134]: KB2861698
[135]: KB2861855
[136]: KB2862330
[137]: KB2862335
[138]: KB2862966
[139]: KB2863058
[140]: KB2863240
[141]: KB2864058
[142]: KB2864202
[143]: KB2868038
[144]: KB2868116
[145]: KB2868623
[146]: KB2870699
[147]: KB2872339
[148]: KB2876284
[149]: KB2876315
[150]: KB2879017
[151]: KB2882822
[152]: KB2883150
[153]: KB2884256
[154]: KB2888049
[155]: KB958488
[156]: KB976002
[157]: KB976902
[158]: KB976932
[159]: KB982018
Network Card(s): 2 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.254
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.64
[02]: fe80::1d7a:fdf7:2c65:b92d
[02]: Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection
Status: Hardware not present


----------



## kieranberry (Oct 27, 2013)

The verification utility said "Product verification failed. See log for details."
I couldn't fit the log in the chat as it was too large


----------



## kieranberry (Oct 27, 2013)

This is the end of the log that seem the most important:
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:09] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Client (Common)] - stop parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:09] Not running action 'Registry - .NET Framework 4 Client (32-bit)' for product '.NET Framework 4 Full' because the OS condition does not match
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Client (64-bit)] - start parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] ***WARNING*** Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework
Value: InstallRoot
Expected Data:	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\
Actual Data:	NOT FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Client (64-bit)] - stop parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Client (Wow6432Node)] - start parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] ***WARNING*** Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework
Value: InstallRoot
Expected Data:	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\
Actual Data:	NOT FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\policy\standards\v1.0.0
Value: v4.0.30319
Expected Data:	30319
Actual Data:	30319
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\policy\standards\Standard CLI 2002
Value: v4.0.30319
Expected Data:	4095
Actual Data:	4095
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\policy\standards\Standard CLI 2005
Value: v4.0.30319
Expected Data:	4095
Actual Data:	4095
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\policy\upgrades
Value: 4.0.30319
Expected Data:	4.0.0-4.0.30319
Actual Data:	4.0.0-4.0.30319
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\policy\v4.0
Value: 30319
Expected Data:	30319-30319
Actual Data:	30319-30319
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
Value: Install
Expected Data:	1
Actual Data:	1
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
Value: InstallPath
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
Value: Servicing
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
Value: TargetVersion
Expected Data:	4.0.0
Actual Data:	4.0.0
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
Value: Version
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Client (Wow6432Node)] - stop parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (Common)] - start parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: Install
Expected Data:	1
Actual Data:	1
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: InstallPath
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: Servicing
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: TargetVersion
Expected Data:	4.0.0
Actual Data:	4.0.0
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: Version
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (Common)] - stop parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Not running action 'Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (32-bit)' for product '.NET Framework 4 Full' because the OS condition does not match
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (64-bit)] - start parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (64-bit)] - stop parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (Wow6432Node)] - start parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: Install
Expected Data:	1
Actual Data:	1
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: InstallPath
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: Servicing
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: TargetVersion
Expected Data:	4.0.0
Actual Data:	4.0.0
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Key: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Value: Version
Actual Data:	REGISTRY VALUE FOUND
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Section [Registry - .NET Framework 4 Full (Wow6432Node)] - stop parsing entries
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Processing custom action 'Custom Action - .NET Framework 4.0 test application'
[10/27/13,14:29:10] ExecutablePath = 'Netfx40TestApplication.exe'
[10/27/13,14:29:10] FriendlyName = '.NET Framework 4 test application'
[10/27/13,14:29:10] TimeoutSeconds = '300'
[10/27/13,14:29:10] WaitOnExit = 'true'
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Silent = 'true'
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Launching process 'Netfx40TestApplication.exe' now
[10/27/13,14:29:10] Process successfully launched. Waiting 300 seconds for it to complete.
[10/27/13,14:29:10] ****ERROR**** Process 'Netfx40TestApplication.exe' exited with return code -2146232574
[10/27/13,14:29:10] ****ERROR**** Verification failed for product .NET Framework 4 Full


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

I'm starting to wonder whether I've bit off more than I can chew here. :smile:

Did you know that .Net Framework has its own built in repair function?

Start >> Control Panel >> Uninstall a Program >> Select .Net Framework version and click Uninstall/Change

You then have the option to:










Try the repair if you haven't tried before.


----------



## kieranberry (Oct 27, 2013)

The repair didn't change anything. I think my only option here is just to format my windows, I have checked almost every forum page for this error and there is no fixes, I'd really rather not have to format my laptop as there is alot to me kept.

Thank you for you help.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You're welcome.

Use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7

If that doesn't help, try a Repair Install?

How to Repair a Faulty Windows Installation Without Reformatting | Maximum PC


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the installroot seems to be the key, have you backed up any changes you have made to the registry, I note in your first post a mention of changing a value data line, it would be best if the registry were in it's original configuration, go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" run these two cmds and post the notepad outcomes here.

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup" /s > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Just checking Paul, is there supposed to be a dot before Net in the first line?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, only in the second one, that's the beginning of the tree


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Of course. :facepalm:


----------



## joey1313 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just because I'm having the same problem, I'll just post instead of him. I hope that doesn't mind.

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup" /s > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter):

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\CDF

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\CDF\v4.0
NetTcpPortSharingInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1
NonHttpActivationInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1
HttpNamespaceReservationInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1
SMSvcHostPath REG_SZ C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\
WMIInstalled REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client
InstallPath REG_SZ C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
MSI REG_DWORD 0x1
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Version REG_SZ 4.0.30319

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Client\1033
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Version REG_SZ 4.0.30319

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full
Version REG_SZ 4.0.30319
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
MSI REG_DWORD 0x1
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0
InstallPath REG_SZ C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4\Full\1033
Version REG_SZ 4.0.30319
TargetVersion REG_SZ 4.0.0
Install REG_DWORD 0x1
Servicing REG_DWORD 0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP\v4.0
(기본값(translates to basic value)) REG_SZ deprecated


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework
(기본값(basic value)) REG_SZ 
InstallRoot REG_SZ c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)
:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\AssemblyFolders
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\NGenQueueMSI
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\Policy
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v2.0.50727
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v4.0.30319
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\Windows Presentation Foundation


----------

